

DRM could become legally enforceable - ukdm
http://www.mcvuk.com/news/38817/DRM-could-become-legally-enforceable

======
ukdm
Link to the April 2010 ACTA document (PDF)
[http://trade.ec.europa.eu/doclib/docs/2010/april/tradoc_1460...](http://trade.ec.europa.eu/doclib/docs/2010/april/tradoc_146029.pdf)

Courtesy of Wikipedia: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-
Counterfeiting_Trade_Agree...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-
Counterfeiting_Trade_Agreement)

